
Ask HN: Tips for building and deploying scalable Django apps on AWS? - jdimov10
Actual tips or links to resources &#x2F; other discussions appreciated.
======
mjhea0
Try -> [https://realpython.com/blog/python/deploying-a-django-app-
to...](https://realpython.com/blog/python/deploying-a-django-app-to-aws-
elastic-beanstalk/)

~~~
babayega2
It's the best tutorial so far.

